# Entertainment system not working



## Lbear (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi hope somebody can help me. We have an Autotrail Comanche 2010 MH which we have had from new for two years. This morning for no apparent reason the cd player stopped working, the TFT screen went grey and now the system will not work. When I press the on button, the panel led's come on but there is nothing on the TFT display and there is no sound. So consequently we have no cd, DVD or no sound on the tv. The TFT display remains blank. Any ideas to cure the problem, thanks.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Cheapest*

I reckon the system installed as new by Autortrail is a very cheap immitation of a good Pioneer or similar. My Commanche, new in March this year , had problems with losing me in Belgium, and not playing TV or CD player until dealer took it apart and found the wires connected with sticky tape which had become unstauck ! Needed solder joints to make right.


----------

